
How high is too high? KIRO tests pot-smoking drivers to find out - aaronbrethorst
http://www.kirotv.com/news/news/how-high-too-high-kiro-7-tests-pot-smoking-drivers/nWLrZ/
======
SlipperySlope
Weed affects attention. Reportedly, accidents are twice as likely while
stoned. Wait a few hours please!

On the other hand, weed substitutes for alcohol. From the paper
[http://www.iza.org/en/webcontent/publications/papers/viewAbs...](http://www.iza.org/en/webcontent/publications/papers/viewAbstract?dp_id=6112)
...

"According to authors D. Mark Anderson and Daniel I. Rees, the passage of
medical marijuana laws in 16 states have also helped to reduce traffic deaths.
Can that be right? Does weed really reduce the speed?

The authors base their claim on statistics assembled using the the Fatality
Analysis Reporting System, or FARS, which is a database collected by the
National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. Across the 16 states where
medical marijuana has been legalized, it was found that traffic fatalities
dropped by as much as 9 percent.

The FARS statistics do not prove that medical marijuana laws are the cause of
the decrease in traffic deaths (such statistics can only provide correlation),
but until now no research has been conducted to explain the relationship.
Anderson and Rees offer up a couple of theories.

First, they suggest that marijuana is a substitute for alcohol consumption.
Basically, if medical marijuana laws create an uptick in marijuana use, then
perhaps people are smoking grass rather than imbibing in the drink. This
should, in turn, lead to less drunk driving, which explains the drop in
traffic deaths."

